# another rescue needs help



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=3259601176504

This DOG - ID#A1311193

I am a neutered male, white Maltese.
The shelter thinks I am about 10 years old.
I weigh approximately 9 pounds.
I have been at the shelter since May 22, 2012. 
For more information about this animal, call:
East Valley Animal Care and Control Center at (888) 452-7381
Ask for information about animal ID number A1311193


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh, that totally breaks my heart...what a sweetie. Don't you just wish you could save them all!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

It just doesn't end.  It looks like he won't be available until Tuesday, the 29th. So the only thing we can do is sit tight. But I will give the shelter a call in a bit to see if the available date is because of a hold on him from an interested party. I do wish we could save all the dogs out there!!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I spoke to the shelter and he isn't available until 5/29. He was stray but they owner information which is why he won't be available until 5/29, as the owner has until then to claim him. I'm not sure what his name is so I'm going to call him Mobie. We'll just have to wait until Tuesday and see if Mobie's owners show up. Poor baby is so upset to be there.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

lmillette said:


> I spoke to the shelter and he isn't available until 5/29. He was stray but they owner information which is why he won't be available until 5/29, as the owner has until then to claim him. I'm not sure what his name is so I'm going to call him Mobie. We'll just have to wait until Tuesday and see if Mobie's owners show up. Poor baby is so upset to be there.


Thank you so much, Lindsay, for calling the shelter. Gosh ... we have to wait until Tuesday. I'm thinking how long that has got to feel for Mobie. I have never heard a fluff baby cry like him ... to me, it's doesn't sound like a loud cry ... but, one more of sounding weak, frightened, and so sad. And, the looks on his precious face ... he is so lost and scared.

Michelle, thank you, too, for posting about him on FB and here on SM. I posted the video on my wall and shared with FB friends.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

This just broke my heart. I agree with Marie on how frightened and sad he sounds.

And I agree with Lindsey that this is never ending -- and that breaks all of our hearts.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Marie, I know Tuesday seems like forever! And it will feel like forever for poor Mobie. 

This is just something I will never understand - why people dump there dogs like they are nothing more then a food container being thrown away. And there just doesn't seem be an end in sight! 

This poor boy is around 10 yrs old and was someone's pet for a long time and now is just discarded. I mean maybe he got loose and the owner is looking for him but I just doubt it. I know I sound jaded but if one of my pets got loose I would be scouring every shelter known to man to find my baby!

We'll have to check on him on Tuesday. Pray he settles down a bit over the weekend.


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

Does anyone have a status on this one, I see the posts of waiting until Tuesday for the available date, but I don't see him on petharbor.com anymore, ususally that means they have been returned, adopted or........

Thanks!



Thanks


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

carley said:


> Does anyone have a status on this one, I see the posts of waiting until Tuesday for the available date, but I don't see him on petharbor.com anymore, ususally that means they have been returned, adopted or........
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


Debi, I don't believe he has even been posted up on there site yet. Because I asked the shelter and they said while no he isn't available until 5/29. The video I believe was taken by someone who saw him at the shelter.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Wanted to give everyone an update - I spoke with the shelter today Mobie is still there and is now available for adoption. I have seen him on people's FB page and am hoping he will get adopted or pulled soon. 

There was another senior I was checking on at the same shelter by the name of Perky who was about 10 years and I found out she was PTS for medical reasons but they couldn't tell me what the medical issue was. I just wanted to mention her here for some prayers. Bless her sweet soul.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh gosh I hope someone pulls him. AMA is all tied up with the Specialty right now in SD and I know how they have gotten so many dogs on their plate lately. Lindsay - any chance of Eldad? This one crying and scratching just kills me.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Wanted to give everyone an update - I spoke with the shelter today Mobie is still there and is now available for adoption. I have seen him on people's FB page and am hoping he will get adopted or pulled soon. 

There was another senior I was checking on at the same shelter by the name of Perky who was about 10 years and I found out she was PTS for medical reasons but they couldn't tell me what the medical issue was. I just wanted to mention her here for some prayers. Bless her sweet soul. 

Another Malt is in this shelter (spoke with the shelter today) by the name of Clyde who is about a year old. He has no interested parties. He is under ID# A1310699. I haven't been able to locate his adoption info on the website again but will locate it and update it here and share on FB.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Oh gosh I hope someone pulls him. AMA is all tied up with the Specialty right now in SD and I know how they have gotten so many dogs on their plate lately. Lindsay - any chance of Eldad? This one crying and scratching just kills me.


Sue that is a great suggestion :thumbsup: but I know he has been busy with rescues the past week and I'm not sure how to get the message to him. He doesn't always have time to respond to emails an such. It looked like a few people/resuces were interested in him on FB. I will have to look into it and see what else I find out.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

bump.... i sure hope he is adopted soon


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

lmillette said:


> Wanted to give everyone an update - I spoke with the shelter today Mobie is still there and is now available for adoption. I have seen him on people's FB page and am hoping he will get adopted or pulled soon.
> 
> There was another senior I was checking on at the same shelter by the name of Perky who was about 10 years and I found out she was PTS for medical reasons but they couldn't tell me what the medical issue was. I just wanted to mention her here for some prayers. Bless her sweet soul.
> 
> Another Malt is in this shelter (spoke with the shelter today) by the name of Clyde who is about a year old. He has no interested parties. He is under ID# A1310699. I haven't been able to locate his adoption info on the website again but will locate it and update it here and share on FB.



I'm still so heartbroken over Clyde,I can't believe they PTS him with out giving someone a chance...


----------

